# Looking for a good Pediatrician



## Aseel Alasadi (Oct 20, 2012)

Hi all, I am new here in RAK and live in al Hamra village, was wondering if anyone know or ever needed to take kids to a doctor and where is the nearest clinic I can go to for my kids please? Appreciate the advise
I heard down along RAK bridge is a good children doctor but that is not so close and maybe someone can suggest a closer doctor or direct me where exactly that RAK bridge and Oman insurance building? Bit lost here :-(


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

Do you have insurance?


----------



## Aseel Alasadi (Oct 20, 2012)

lxinuk said:


> Do you have insurance?


Yes I do and it works in RAK hospital so I took my son there, but I was hoping there are practitioners in private clinics nearby just to reduce the hassle of hospital and paper works


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

I went to my insurance company website and it listed all the centres I could take my family to...try that!


----------



## babutan (Oct 11, 2012)

Is there a website on doctor or hospital ratings / reviews?


----------

